# What to do now? losing fat for almost a year



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi guys,

Last year I've asked around for help with a first bulk cycle but then decided not to go through with it because I had too much bodyfat. For that reason I've decided to lose as much bodyfat as I could. I am 26 years old and 176cm tall.

This is me weighting 86Kg somewhere in October of last year.










And this is me weighting 72Kg now.


























So far this is the result of non-stoping IIFYM but I endeavor to eat clean most of the time, indulging myself with some chocolate, popcorn, or chips, every now and then.

I haven't used anything to help me, no sups nor fat-burners. Due to work and university restrictions I only go to the gym 3 times a week and do 15 minutes of slow cardio each time.

Currently I am eating 2174Kcals a day with the following macros 159g/253g/55g (P/C/F), and eat lots of fruits and vegetables for fiber.

I don't think I am ready to bulk yet but I feel like this is taking too long this way and that maybe I could've achieve the same result faster with other methods. I've spent almost a year trying to lose bodyfat naturally, but now it is starting to take its toll - I am getting psychologically tired of this and want to shift things by the end of August.

What do you guys think? What would you do? I am open to suggestions, but don't worry because I am not asking you to lay out my homework for me, I am merely asking what you think and what you would do in my case.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Are you asking our permission to take drugs?


----------



## Elephantstone1436114787 (Jul 20, 2011)

Have a look at the fat burners available to you and decided if you wana turn up the heat and shred a little bit more off.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Are you asking our permission to take drugs?


No I am not asking for permission, I just lack the experience to move forward alone and don't want to make mistakes.

I merely want to know if this took too long this way or not (I think it did). And what a more experienced person would do in this case. Keep going like this or turn to other means?



Elephantstone said:


> Have a look at the fat burners available to you and decided if you wana turn up the heat and shred a little bit more off.


Yes, but there are not many options available.

I am torn between ECA and Clen or T3.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

You've done a great job so far.

What are your goals


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

My short term goal for now is to drop my body fat as much as I can to start a test-e cycle in early September. I think I must be at 15-20% now.

My longterm goal is to become big like a young Mike Mentzer.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yamato said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Last year I've asked around for help with a first bulk cycle but then decided not to go through with it because I had too much bodyfat. For that reason I've decided to lose as much bodyfat as I could. I am 26 years old and 176cm tall.
> 
> ...


I'd lean bulk personally, slowly up calories to around 2500


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> I'd lean bulk personally, slowly up calories to around 2500


Not the kind of advice I am asking for, but thank you for your time!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yamato said:


> Not the kind of advice I am asking for, but thank you for your time!


Ah my bad - I read the last couple of sentances wrong.

Try ECA stack, safest and less sides


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I would run dnp at 250mg each day 1 week on 1 week off until you get to the size you want then lean bulk from there.

I would also up your cardio.

Dnp is second to none in terms of fat loss and at 250mg each day it is def manageable, I like one week on one week off approach as it allows you to run for a liger duration to achieve your desired size. As your only on for a week I find you can manage fine without t3.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> I would run dnp at 250mg each day 1 week on 1 week off until you get to the size you want then lean bulk from there.
> 
> I would also up your cardio.
> 
> Dnp is second to none in terms of fat loss and at 250mg each day it is def manageable, I like one week on one week off approach as it allows you to run for a liger duration to achieve your desired size. As your only on for a week I find you can manage fine without t3.


why 1 week on/off? it takes 10 days for dnp to reach peak levels iirc... no use in doing that. running 250mg a day for around 20 days and then taking at least 3 weeks off is better a better approach imo


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

DNP in summer...good luck with that.


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent results, congrats on the hard graft, personally I would drop another 300 Kcals and swap your 15mins steady state for HIIT give it another few weeks then look at stimulants.

Once again excellent work on your fat loss!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

anabolik said:


> DNP in summer...good luck with that.


not hard at all on 250mg


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

zyphy said:
 

> why 1 week on/off? it takes 10 days for dnp to reach peak levels iirc... no use in doing that. running 250mg a day for around 20 days and then taking at least 3 weeks off is better a better approach imo


How many times have you ran dnp and which approaches have you used to compare?

I've ran short high dose cycles, longer low dose cycles, 1 week on 1 week off and diet wise high and low carb diets. The 1 week on 1 week off I've found most manageable for being able to continue with work life and training. Few others who compete on here also use this approach as they find it optimal.

For out and out fat loss if you don't require much movement during the day and it wasn't summer I would do a 21 day cycle but in this heat and with work I can't stay on that long.

I also think moderate/medium carbs the best approach


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> How many times have you ran dnp and which approaches have you used to compare?
> 
> I've ran short high dose cycles, longer low dose cycles, 1 week on 1 week off and diet wise high and low carb diets. The 1 week on 1 week off I've found most manageable for being able to continue with work life and training. Few others who compete on here also use this approach as they find it optimal.
> 
> ...


fair enough

i dont notice the fat loss in full effect until at least a week has passed. perhaps on a higher dose you'd want to cycle it with shorter durations but a higher dose is dumb imo..

ive tried low carb but i feel extremely lethargic the next day lol. med/highish carbs with high protein works really well for me. i can still get pumps whilst working out too (if i drop my carbs too much that disappears).. i also find with a higher fat diet will make the period you sweat a lot longer whereas with carbs its just a spike and then disappears

caffeine + coke zero is a must to stop the carb cravings


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Ah my bad - I read the last couple of sentances wrong.
> 
> Try ECA stack, safest and less sides


That's more like it! Thanks for the advice!

If i should decide to use anything at all I think I'd rather use ECA for starters!



FGT said:


> Excellent results, congrats on the hard graft, personally I would drop another 300 Kcals and swap your 15mins steady state for HIIT give it another few weeks then look at stimulants.
> 
> Once again excellent work on your fat loss!


Thank you for the advice! Maybe I'll do that because I am not sure I want to jump the gun with stimulants right away, or at least the strong ones.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

zyphy said:


> fair enough
> 
> i dont notice the fat loss in full effect until at least a week has passed. perhaps on a higher dose you'd want to cycle it with shorter durations but a higher dose is dumb imo..
> 
> ...


How come caffeine + coke zero stops carb cravings? :mellow:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yamato said:


> That's more like it! Thanks for the advice!
> 
> If i should decide to use anything at all I think I'd rather use ECA for starters!
> 
> Thank you for the advice! Maybe I'll do that because I am not sure I want to jump the gun with stimulants right away, or at least the strong ones.


15 mins slow cardio isn't much. If you want slow cardio, do 30-40 mins.

If just 15 mins, HIIT is FAR the better option


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

FGT said:


> Excellent results, congrats on the hard graft, personally I would drop another 300 Kcals and swap your 15mins steady state for HIIT give it another few weeks then look at stimulants.
> 
> Once again excellent work on your fat loss!


i'd go with this advice and then look at jumping on aas,

from what i have read on dnp and t3 you will lose muscle when running them without test.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Yamato said:


> How come caffeine + coke zero stops carb cravings? :mellow:


i find they supress my appetite somewhat


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i'd go with this advice and then look at jumping on aas,
> 
> from what i have read on dnp and t3 you will lose muscle when running them without test.


t3 you will. less so on dnp unless you're in a very high deficit


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i'd go with this advice and then look at jumping on aas,
> 
> from what i have read on dnp and t3 you will lose muscle when running them without test.


Thank you!

I don't have much and don't want to lose any more of it...LOL


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

zyphy said:


> i find they supress my appetite somewhat


I've a can sometimes 2 if I really need it of blue monster a day when on it


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Just carry on as you are, use T3 with test to finish the job.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Just carry on as you are, use T3 with test to finish the job.


I'd rather save test for bulking due to pct and rest period time.

But thanks!


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

Bit late to the party but 14kg/2stone in 8 months is good work! It all really depends what you ultimately want to look like. Keep on it til August like you say and if you want to shift it along for the final month, use some T3 then get on a bulk. Thing is as you probably know, High intensity exercise is a damn good fat burner. Plus muscle generates heat due to the pressure it puts on the metabolism. Hence why you always see the bigger guys sweating tons. Make sure you don't rebound with your weight (fat) though, be a shame to lose those gains!


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

BigLou said:


> Bit late to the party but 14kg/2stone in 8 months is good work! It all really depends what you ultimately want to look like. Keep on it til August like you say and if you want to shift it along for the final month, use some T3 then get on a bulk. Thing is as you probably know, High intensity exercise is a damn good fat burner. Plus muscle generates heat due to the pressure it puts on the metabolism. Hence why you always see the bigger guys sweating tons. Make sure you don't rebound with your weight (fat) though, be a shame to lose those gains!


Thank you for your comment!

Yeah I am gonna wait and see what happens by the end of August and then take it slowly because I don't want to win that fat back again! I don't want to have to go through this anymore in my life....


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Androxine...


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Yamato said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Last year I've asked around for help with a first bulk cycle but then decided not to go through with it because I had too much bodyfat. For that reason I've decided to lose as much bodyfat as I could. I am 26 years old and 176cm tall.
> 
> ...


MAte youve done a great job so far and your definitely lean enough to nulk but just do it properly dont just start throwing back extra calories for the sake of it, 2/300 calories above what your doing now to start for 2 weeks the see where your at and increase as and when needed. Obviously if your going to use assistance youll want a bit more food but again its not loads more like some would do. Dosage wise on gear to start low, i did my first cycle on just dbol and gained using just 40mg a day and anyone using for the first time with proper gear will grow on that, next was sust t 1 shot a week again i grew, then combined the two and grew again..


----------



## gingi2007 (Jun 26, 2015)

Mike Meltzer died at the age of 50. Do you really want that?


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

OP you are one a pretty decent amount of calories there. If you want to lose fat quicker, simply reduce your carbs by around 25g/week until you start seeing the results you want. You could also increase your cardio incrementally (5mins per session per week for example).

ECA is pretty good for appetite supressing and does help a little bit with your weight loss (a little bit). Never experienced Clen/T3 first hand but most people use it a the end of a cut for that last stubborn bit. YOu should be able to reach 12% ish without too much hassle drug-free.

You've made great progress so far - 14kg is a LOT of weight to lose and you look a lot better for it. don't ruin it by trying to take the easy route now - what your doing is clearly working, so more of the same is likely to yeild similar results.


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

John. said:


> . Never experienced Clen/T3 first hand but most people use it a the end of a cut for that last stubborn bit. YOu should be able to reach 12% ish without too much hassle drug-free.


Agree. IMO best thing is to go as long as you can without assistance, unless you want a specific look in which case go for it :thumbs:

Bit concerned with the advocating of DNP on here though... it's an industrial product and some of the bottles even say not for human consumption! Muscular Development mag is a pro-steroid as you can get without actually saying 'take steroids' and even they say stay away. Just my 2p.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Androxine...


What about it? Don't just drop a name...I can't read minds.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

Shreddedbeef said:


> MAte youve done a great job so far and your definitely lean enough to nulk but just do it properly dont just start throwing back extra calories for the sake of it, 2/300 calories above what your doing now to start for 2 weeks the see where your at and increase as and when needed. Obviously if your going to use assistance youll want a bit more food but again its not loads more like some would do. Dosage wise on gear to start low, i did my first cycle on just dbol and gained using just 40mg a day and anyone using for the first time with proper gear will grow on that, next was sust t 1 shot a week again i grew, then combined the two and grew again..


I will keep trying to lose fat for two more months. I still don't think I am lean enough to bulk.

But thanks for your advice!


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

John. said:


> OP you are one a pretty decent amount of calories there. If you want to lose fat quicker, simply reduce your carbs by around 25g/week until you start seeing the results you want. You could also increase your cardio incrementally (5mins per session per week for example).
> 
> ECA is pretty good for appetite supressing and does help a little bit with your weight loss (a little bit). Never experienced Clen/T3 first hand but most people use it a the end of a cut for that last stubborn bit. YOu should be able to reach 12% ish without too much hassle drug-free.
> 
> You've made great progress so far - 14kg is a LOT of weight to lose and you look a lot better for it. don't ruin it by trying to take the easy route now - what your doing is clearly working, so more of the same is likely to yeild similar results.


You mean the easy route to keep losing fat or to bulk later?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Yamato said:


> What about it? Don't just drop a name...I can't read minds.


Look it up...do some research....drop the attitude.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Look it up...do some research....drop the attitude.


If you read what I wrote on the first post I clearly stated that I don't expect people to do my homework for me.

I know what it is but what I fail to understand is why you dropped the name out of the blue without making your point - I merely asked you to be more accurate, there's no atitude in that.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

If you know what it is you know what it does...


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> If you know what it is you know what it does...


I know what it is, I know what it does.

But with all due respect, because I don't want to com across as someone with an 'atitude'...I still fail to understand why you would mention one of the most powerful steroids out there to a beginner?

I will only use it when I have at least two or three cycles under my belt.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Yamato said:


> I know what it is, I know what it does.
> 
> But with all due respect, because I don't want to com across as someone with an 'atitude'...I still fail to understand why you would mention one of the most powerful steroids out there to a beginner?
> 
> I will only use it when I have at least two or three cycles under my belt.


So your not a mind reader but you know what it is and what it does...? Tren ace etc no i would never use but water based tren yes because you can use it as a pre work out and gain the Fat blasting benefits of it with out it being in your system for weeks at a time...make sense now!


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> So your not a mind reader but you know what it is and what it does...? Tren ace etc no i would never use but water based tren yes because you can use it as a pre work out and gain the Fat blasting benefits of it with out it being in your system for weeks at a time...make sense now!


I know what tren is but I didn't realize that androxine was water based so I was searching for ace instead! That's why it was not making sense to me LOL

Thank you for clearing that up! I jumped the gun there and owe you an apology, sorry about that!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Yamato said:


> I know what tren is but I didn't realize that androxine was water based so I was searching for ace instead! That's why it was not making sense to me LOL
> 
> Thank you for clearing that up! I jumped the gun there and owe you an apology, sorry about that!


Thats ok mate just seemed a bit grumpy... I would keep dose low and not run it for to long, it will nudge you along to where you want to be and some, will be getting some myself soon.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Yamato said:


> I know what tren is but I didn't realize that androxine was water based so I was searching for ace instead! That's why it was not making sense to me LOL
> 
> Thank you for clearing that up! I jumped the gun there and owe you an apology, sorry about that!


You could use it 3 times a week as a pre work out...once you jab it its half life is 8-12 hours so if you feel uncomfortable and dont want to continue you can knock it on the head the next day no problem.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Like others have already said, great results so far!

I'd also agree with the hiit cardio instead of liss. I'd personally have less carbs and more protein too but that's just me. Don't use dnp mate. There's much safer options.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Thats ok mate just seemed a bit grumpy... I would keep dose low and not run it for to long, it will nudge you along to where you want to be and some, will be getting some myself soon.


I have to search more on that! I am not in a position to spent much money right now, and am saving to get some test-e for September.

But thank you for your input!


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

sen said:


> Like others have already said, great results so far!
> 
> I'd also agree with the hiit cardio instead of liss. I'd personally have less carbs and more protein too but that's just me. Don't use dnp mate. There's much safer options.


Duly noted! I will look into that and see what changes I can get!

I wont be using dnp.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Yamato said:


> I have to search more on that! I am not in a position to spent much money right now, and am saving to get some test-e for September.
> 
> But thank you for your input!


Test n mast would be a good combo..


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Test n mast would be a good combo..


Isn't mast better for a cutting cycle? or are you suggesting using it to minimize fat gains during bulk?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Yamato said:


> Isn't mast better for a cutting cycle? or are you suggesting using it to minimize fat gains during bulk?


Yeah lean gains...


----------

